# Amtrak website trip planner



## LookingGlassTie (Dec 28, 2016)

What I'd like to see is a simplified trip planner (in addition to the detailed one that is currently on the site).

The simplified version would tell you which train(s) you need to take to get from your origin to your destination (including stations where you would have to transfer, if necessary). That way, you could get a quick look at your routing without entering as many details. Granted, dates would still be important because that will determine which train(s) are available during the time you wish to travel.

An example would be:

NFK or NPN to DEN

NER from NFK or NPN to WAS (transfer)

CL from WAS to CHI (transfer)

CZ from CHI to DEN

Also, there could be a map that shows your chosen routing highlighted.

Would that be a good idea?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2016)

Amsnag incorporates something similar where you can choose to filter by different routes:


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Dec 28, 2016)

I just found the interactive route map on Amtrak's site, which is pretty much what I was proposing in my OP.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2016)

Excellent!


----------

